# Titanic's mystery mummy



## pkka (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry if I am posting this in the wrong subject but I thought this would probably be the most appropriate one.
Its been a while I wanted to specuate on this subject but never had the time or didn't know where to do it. So here goes:

Back in school I remember our history teacher telling us about a certain cursed mummy of Amen-Ra, an Egyptian princess or something like that. Apparently she caused a lot of misfortunes to lots of people who had anything to do with it. Over 20 do***ented deaths. The first person to purchase it was seen walking out of his hotel in Cairo in the direction of the dessert and never seen again. Other stories include people's lives being ruined, their houses cathing fire, workers who were handling the mummy being seriously hurt or killed and so forth. The legend goes on that the mummy was finally purchased by a stubborn American who didn't care about the whole "curse" thing. The mummy was then placed on a ship to be transported to US. The name of the ship was Titanic. (Cloud) 

Anyone care to discuss this? I ve done a bit of research on the net but found moslty amateur sites with dubious and contradictory info. Some say it was onboard, others say it was not. I looked up Titanic's cargo list on the titanic-titanic.com I think. It does not mention any mummy. Now I am not a strong believer in the paranormal (although I do not deny it completely) but I find this whole story very intriguing. Perhaps anyone has a copy of some sort of the original Titanic's cargo list or maybe even a photo of it? In any case, thanks for reading and I would be greatful for any kind of info/do***ents. (Smoke)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think she was having a jig or reel with the little Irish leprecauns when the "boat" struck, and the vibration sent the ol' Big T off course?


----------



## pkka (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry, I didn't understand that. Whats a jig?


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a Scottish and Irish dance.

Andy.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry pkka, my sad sense of humour. 

there were many irish migrants on the titanic going off to seek new fortunes in the usa, and there are some who still believe that it was not the Titanic that had sunk but the Olympic disguised.

often the irish would take with them their factotum ( small keepsake ) of a lucky leprecaun--- a small irish imp like (may I say ) "fairy" like figure.

I was refering to these little fellows as having a jig ( an irish dance) with your mummy. well if you can believe that the Olympic was substituted for the Titanic without 10,000 Irish Guinness drinking shipyard workers not spilling the beans on this fabulous tail, then you'll believe that the mummy was being transported and brought ill luck to the Titanic.

I'm not saying that the mummy was not being transported on the Titanic, only the wee bit about the luck or lack of it that an object can bring to those around it, however this is a very open matter for great debate, and I am always open to being swayed on such a matter. after all I do believe in ghosts, UFO's and the Loch Ness monster, so am not closed to suggestions otherwise.neil.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

There is a pretty comprehensive article on the subject at the following :-

http://www.geocities.com/titanicandco/curse.html

Chris.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Mummy, mummy on the ship
did you cause the boat to dip
beneath the sea so dark and frigid.

Were you evil on that trip,
a Devil's power within your grip,
wrapped up in tape and oh so rigid

Anon.:sweat:


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

by gum, there's more to this lot than I'd bargained for???


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

An old tale in Liverpool said that she was cursed because wood from de-consecrated churches was used in her construction as a cost cutting effort! Certainly, cost cutting was the reason that she didn't have enough lifeboats!

Dave


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

There's also an unsupported rumour that she sank because she hit an iceberg at speed - whatever next [=P]


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

makko said:


> .... Certainly, cost cutting was the reason that she didn't have enough lifeboats!


On the contrary, she did have enough boatage to comply with the then Board of Trade rules of the time, which were predicated on the vessel remaining afloat for a few hours or so, long enough for assistance to arrive.

There was a TV programme in the UK last week about the expansion joint design failure theory, in which the provision of boat capacity was aired.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree Andy that she met minimum compliance regs. However, I think that she only had 1/3 of the boats that were in the original design. Having said that, I've just realized that "unsinkability" was in the original design too! 

I think that this tale of the mummy is a product of the "yellow" sensationalist journalism of the time. It brings into mind that great movie "Unforgiven" where you SO want the baddy to get it! Its a shame the weasly journo didn't get some too!!

Dave


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

nhp651 said:


> sorry pkka, my sad sense of humour.
> 
> there were many irish migrants on the titanic going off to seek new fortunes in the usa, and there are some who still believe that it was not the Titanic that had sunk but the Olympic disguised.
> 
> ...


My understanding was there were about 160 or so Irish steerage passengers, but that an American audience wanted the poor oppressed Irish to be the majority of the downtrodden poor on the Titanic so the portrayal was altered in popular imagery to suit.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you are right there Chouan, but I'm always amazed that the director of that "well informed" film hadn't had a life size effergy of John Wayne playing the part of old E.J himself.after all if he could play a very wooden roman guard with an american drawl in the greatest story ever told,when alive, anything is possible!


----------



## pkka (Sep 25, 2005)

yes she didnt have enough lifeboats.. i know that!! enough for 1174 pple instead of the 514 that actualy managed to get off, as far as i know. and concluding from your replies no-one gives a damn.
but seriosuly, and forgive me cozzz im a bit drunk right now, don't you think it would be so f***ing interesting to actually take a look at the real cargo list and see if its true??? coz if it is... i just.. dunno what to say
cheerzzzzzzz!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't think it's a case of "not giving a damn" pkka, but a fact that as a happening that took place 95 and 1/2 years ago, there is not really anything one can do about the sad event.

ALL that could be said has been said on the matter of this ships failings, and the pattern of posts on this site, as I have found, tends to be light hearted and usually jovial, tending to stray from the original posting now and then.

I am sorry if my ramblings offended you enough to send you to a state of inebriation and to have to swear on forum, but I do find the topic of a mummy putting a curse on Titanic, enough to make jovial banter of. 

Mind you she must be bally cold after 95years down there, if not a bit soggy. Probably needs a bed bath and a change of bandages right now!!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> you are right there Chouan, but I'm always amazed that the director of that "well informed" film hadn't had a life size effergy of John Wayne playing the part of old E.J himself.after all if he could play a very wooden roman guard with an american drawl in the greatest story ever told,when alive, anything is possible!


When John Wayne played the Roman Soldier, he stuck a spear in Jesus' side and said: "Truly he was the son of God," in his usual manner. The Director said: "Don't say it like that, say it with awe!"
The Duke said: "Aw, truly he was the son of God."

PKKA, have one for me, tovarich!

John T.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Curse of the Mummy*

G'day,

I found this from the James Randi Educational Foundation. At JREF, they offer a one-million-dollar prize to anyone who can show, under proper observing conditions, evidence of any paranormal, supernatural, or occult power or event.

"Though this story has been circulated and recirculated, rewritten and enthusiastically enhanced, it is still just a story. The mummy never existed and the entire tale is a journalistic exercise in bad writing and witless sensationalism, a story that the British Museum is often called upon to deny. The museum even publishes an official denial which is sent to those who inquire."

Regards...(Scribe)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

aye to be sure many a seaman would have loved his mummy to have been on their maiden voyage?? sob sob


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Would this be the same mummy that was going to America to open the first drive in restraunt ?.........toot an cam in's ...........(POP)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Was the MUMMY in a case or a container? did the Captain know about this spookie bit of cargo, or indeed H.M. Customs. doubt it L.O.L. cheers Bill(Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Would this be the same mummy that was going to America to open the first drive in restraunt ?.........toot an cam in's ...........(POP)


sounds like a GEORDY mummy then?[=P]


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

jim barnes said:


> sounds like a GEORDY mummy then?[=P]


Wa hai bonny lad, gan awa wie oor lass (Jester)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Mummy, mummy, why the grin
Is it that the ship you were in
Hit the bottom with a clunk
And you were laughing as she sunk
All those people died, I think,
Because you caused the ship to sink
Instead, you really should have been
Unveiled in a museum to be seen
And those now at the bottom of the sea
Would have paid a goodly fee
To look at you and gaze in awe
Amazed indeed at what they saw
Mummy, mummy, that deed was madness
Horrendous and absolute badness
But it gives me thoughts to write
Nonsensical jingles on this site
Instead of roaming near and far
Carousing and drinking at a bar

Anon:sweat: 
'Tis the Season to be Silly


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Mystery Mummy*

Makes a change. I never heard of a mystery Mummy - most people knew who the mother was. Now if you want to talk about mystery Daddies... something very common.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

How About the Movie ''Titanic 3'' Or is it just another Rumour ?


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

i saw mummy kissing santa clause/may the sprit of christmas be upon you


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Dom

Had a VG Christmas and New Year, No Sign of the Kissing Santa Clause this year Hi.

Hope you also Had a Very Nice one, and a Happy New year to you and Family


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

the curse of the titanic struck the making of the movie...

"raise the titanic" .......as the production costs spiralled out of control.

sir lew grade , who was the main cash backer said...........

"it would have been cheaper to have drained the atlantic"


----------



## ghandiboy (Jun 5, 2007)

*titanics frozen mummy*

i once read in a book that the frozen/freeze dried body of a woman was found on a iceberg.i cant remember what the book was, but it said she was dressed in edwardian dress and there were paint scrapes on the berg. it didnt say if she was ever identified or not but it did mention titanic.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

ghandiboy said:


> i once read in a book that the frozen/freeze dried body of a woman was found on a iceberg.i cant remember what the book was, but it said she was dressed in edwardian dress and there were paint scrapes on the berg. it didnt say if she was ever identified or not but it did mention titanic.


How do we know this frozen women was a mummy? did she have some kids with her? And why was she painting an iceberg?


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> the curse of the titanic struck the making of the movie...
> 
> "raise the titanic" .......as the production costs spiralled out of control.
> 
> ...


Yes, and now she has been found and in pieces, it rather spoils this movie, which is a shame because the end of the move when Titanic surfaces is quite dramatic.
Regards
Alan


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

DAMN, another good tale ruined by fact!!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

M29 said:


> Yes, and now she has been found and in pieces, it rather spoils this movie, which is a shame because the end of the move when Titanic surfaces is quite dramatic.
> Regards
> Alan


That was the reason why the film bombed in the cinemas. The wreck of the Titanic was found at around the time the film was due to be released and it was concluded that, as she was in pieces, in no way could she be raised.
Bit of a b*mmer for old Lewy!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

ghandiboy said:


> i once read in a book that the frozen/freeze dried body of a woman was found on a iceberg.i cant remember what the book was, but it said she was dressed in edwardian dress and there were paint scrapes on the berg. it didnt say if she was ever identified or not but it did mention titanic.


That would have been Anita Iceberg - I often wondered what happened to her. Seem to remember she came with her own magnificent floatation devices.

John T.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hoo ooo hoooooo ooooooo


----------



## Hugh Grant (Dec 26, 2007)

Armen Ra is the first paramount god to the Egyptians so how come a lady bears that name, No king of Egypt could take that name as it was sacred.


----------

